# Little Buckaroo



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Today I went riding after the show with my friend's family. My friend's dad, Matt, is helping me with Blu. Matt rode a young mare with an April filly at her side. Before we left he tied the filly, Buckaroo, as he did everyday. He gave her enough slack to move around and get back up if she fell just in case. But not enough for her to get tangled.

We rode for a good hour or more. Matt's four-year-old son, Cordero aka Cord, beat us riding home. When we got there he was crying. We asked what was wrong and he said, "Buckaroo is dead."

We ran over to see and she had spun a gazillion times....

and hung her self, snapping her neck.

Its very sad. And I hope little Cord feels better soon.


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

aww...im so sry to hear. Nothing i can say will make it better but Buckaroo and Cord will be in my prayers.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww im so sorry.


----------

